# suggest speakers within 1500 for laptop



## vikramkh (Jan 14, 2009)

i am confused with two creative or altec as both seem to be good so please help, thinking of sbs 370 or inspire t3100


----------



## desiibond (Jan 14, 2009)

sbs370 is too tinny and not great in quality. My suggestion would be to get logitech X-240 or philips MMS430.


----------



## Quiz_Master (Jan 14, 2009)

First get this fact straight that Altec Lansing and Creative speakers are the only best in market. They do have a brand value but its indicator of their performance. 
Anyways under 1500/- you wont find any good Altec or Creative model.

I suggest go for Umax Powerbeats UPB 3200. Its a 2.1 Speaker system with 30 Watts of output and Frequency response of 30Hz - 18 KHz. The Subwoofer is an 8.5 inch wooden cube with 5-inch driver enclosed within.  Result: A warmer bass and clearer highs and mids.


----------



## desiibond (Jan 14, 2009)

Quiz_Master said:


> First get this fact straight that Altec Lansing and Creative speakers are the only best in market. They do have a brand value but its indicator of their performance.
> Anyways under 1500/- you wont find any good Altec or Creative model.



sorry. Creative is no more a leader in pc audio. AL and Logitech are far ahead of creative labs now. coming to 2.1, I have Philips MMS430 (10W+10W+30W) and it's lot lot lot better than creative inspire 2.1 (forget about sbs series, they suck). 



Quiz_Master said:


> I suggest go for Umax Powerbeats UPB 3200. Its a 2.1 Speaker system with 30 Watts of output and Frequency response of 30Hz - 18 KHz. The Subwoofer is an 8.5 inch wooden cube with 5-inch driver enclosed within.  Result: A warmer bass and clearer highs and mids.



are you serious???


----------



## Quiz_Master (Jan 14, 2009)

^^ Dude Look at his budget.


----------



## desiibond (Jan 14, 2009)

yes. that is what I am asking. to increase the budget a little bit and then get a better model. if you put some 2k-2.5k, he will get much better speakers.


----------



## vikramkh (Jan 15, 2009)

ok if i shell around 2k then which one should i go for, hows creative inspire t3100 cos i dont have much idea about altec never listened to them


----------

